# Anyone from Sweden in here?



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope this translates well, or that you know English....
My dad is compiling a family tree and his research says his grandfather grew up near Aseda, Smaland in Sweden.
I can find Aseda on the map, but I'm looking for either a lake or possibly a Provence called 'Melin'. Anyone know of a landmark by that name? 

Thanks.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Yar, im Sphen from Melin Sweden, how can i help you?


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

What I saw a reply so fast I was like
Then I saw it was from you, and I was like
Nice try:ciappa:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Yar sorry, i just typing from my wooden sauna, just throwing water on da lil hot rocks and eating a big swedish sausage covered in da swiss cheese....


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Tone's said:


> Yar sorry, i just typing from my wooden sauna,


Swedes don't call it sauna... 

Melin is a very common Swedish family name.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Einarsson (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't know if you've solved this yet but I've just registered since I feel obligated to tell you.  I'm born and raised roughly 40 km's away in a city called "Vetlanda".

You've been fooled by the funky stuff of the swedish language. The town you're looking for is named "Åseda". An a with a dot above it. Pronounced kinda like "oh", so "oh-seda". Anyway, enough about this. 

Tried to post a link to google maps but since I didn't have 10 posts I wasn't allowed to. So go to google maps and search for this (copy paste) "Åseda, Sweden".

PS. Even "Småland" has one of those stupid a's with a dot over it.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for registering to do this and the info. 
I can locate Åseda, just not any landmarks or geographic feature with the name Melin attached to it. That is what I'm looking for, the Melin part. 
Welcome to MTBR.


----------



## Einarsson (Jan 17, 2013)

I think you should look into what Melin comes from in your case. The typical response from any swede here is that it's probably a surname or family name. It's also a common one at that.

I don't know what information you have or anything but I don't think Melin is a location or landmark, it's probably a name.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Einarsson (Jan 17, 2013)

No problem.  Good luck!


----------



## Tomas.t (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe someone riding in Stocholm-Sweeden?


----------

